

How to Stop Co-Workers From Emailing You On Vacation - scottbrit
http://icantbelieveyoureemailingmeonvacation.com/

======
bunderbunder
How about having them keep including you in conversations while you're on
vacation, so that when you get back you can get caught up with what you've
missed by reading them?

Here's another approach: Set your smartphone to stop checking your work email
while you're on vacation. Set up an "away" message that responds to new
messages by explaining that you're on vacation and not reading your email.*
And, if necessary, give one or two select colleagues your cell phone number or
personal email address for use in hair-on-fire screaming emergencies.

This approach has two key advantages over sending hyperlinks to snarky
webpages: First, it doesn't try to force email to act like a synchronous
communication medium. Second, it actually does something that could plausibly
accomplish the desired goal of preventing you from having to deal with work
email while you're on vacation.

*Ideally this should only send a message the first time someone sends you an email. If it autoreplies to every single message you're encouraging everyone to drop you from the CC list. Which cuts you out of the loop.

------
jack-r-abbit
Maybe mine is broken because all I can see is a mildly obnoxious page. I don't
understand how this will stop people from emailing me while on vacation.

